# ?VICTOR STEERING WHEEL?



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

anyone heard of victor steering wheels?? i seen one along time ago at a car show i heard they are found on European luxury cars and also i watched a few episodes of TRICK MY TRUCK and they used VICTOR steering wheels for the semi's but i cant find any information on them on the net and the search pulls up the newer steering wheels with airbags and all that the one im looking for looks like a high end grant woodgrain with the center wrapped in leather and also gold rings that transfer from the leather part to the woodgrain part ANY INFO WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Vetfeado73 (Aug 31, 2009)

my steering wheel has small cracks and crazing, like im sure many of you have seen in your restorations... does anyone know the best way to repair & restore the 58 Buick steering wheels? any products, tips, or techniques would be appreciated.


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

i restored my woodgrain steering wheel check on my topic on DESPISED 85 on here if u need info PM me


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

come on some of u guys had to have heard of this brand steering wheels? :dunno:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i just sold my victor a couple months back they were popular in miami every drop had one they were oak and leather and had 4 rings in gold seperating the oak from leather and they say victor on the center by the horn button on the wood...they also used to come with a matching shifter ..that company is prolly out of business ..the victors used to run around 5oo for the wheel...and 150 for the knob...
they were ahead of their time..


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

YES it was a miami car i seen it on a long time ago a coupe de ville i think there was 2 of them a green 2 door and a blue 2 door from miami that had them i wish i knew u had one i reallly need one i wont settle for a nardi or bullshit grant i'll pay top dollar if u know anyone that has one thanks


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

http://www.lightbarsdirect.co.uk/new__steering_wheels.html


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks for the help but those are for semi's need one for a g-body homie thanks though


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

i found it THANK GOD HERES THE LINK NOW I JUST GOTTA FIGURE OUT HOW MUCH IT IS IN US DOLLERS

woodgrain wheel


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Oct 27 2009, 11:11 AM~15480802
> *i found it THANK GOD HERES THE LINK NOW I JUST GOTTA FIGURE OUT HOW MUCH IT IS IN US DOLLERS
> 
> woodgrain wheel
> *


put it into google.

do something like 165GBP TO USD


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

yeah i did i came out with $695.00 US i e-mailed them so hopefully they can tell me exactly and if theres customs fees and shipping and all that good stuff :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Oct 27 2009, 01:30 PM~15482096
> *yeah i did i came out with $695.00 US i e-mailed them so hopefully they can tell me exactly and if theres customs fees and shipping and all that good stuff :biggrin:
> *


damn... that's expensive... going in the rivi?


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 27 2009, 04:35 PM~15482652
> *damn... that's expensive...  going in the rivi?
> *


nah homie in my monte the rivi came from the factory with real woodgrain that would be my second choice finding another anniversary edition rivi but there soo hard to find actually i never found another one like mine all have fake plastic wood trim :biggrin:


----------

